# How do I make chocolate covered gummy bears?



## d-sue

We got some chocolate covered gummy bears at a candy store and my husband is crazy about them.  I want to make him some for V-day. That will be much cheeper.  How do I do it?  Ideas? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## htc

I'm not a chocolate expert, but couldn't you just take bulk store bought gummy bears, melt some chocolate squares and toss, then wait for the chocolate to harden(spread them out on a cookie sheet)?

Or did you mean making the actual gummy bears from scratch as well? I would have no clue on that. (not that I was much help above...)


----------



## htc

Just in case you wanted to make the gummy bears as well, I found these on the web. Maybe a candy expert can pipe in and add any personal experience with making these.  Good luck! 
===========
GUMMY BEARS

1 package sugar free Jello, any flavor
6 packages gelatin powder, unsweetened, unflavored
1/2 cup cold water

In a small saucepan, mix flavored and unflavored gelatin. Stir it up. Pour
cold water in, stir with spatula until you have a gloppy-chunky blob, not
unlike play-doh. Turn heat on medium, melt blob. Stir obsessively until
melted.  Pour into miniature bear molds. Stick in freezer for 10 minutes
to cool. If you don't have Miniature bear molds, do this: take the rack
out of your toaster oven and put it on the counter. Drape a big sheet of
aluminum foil over it. Cram the aluminum foil down into the gaps, leaving
striplike molds. Presto! Gummy worms.

===========
Gummy Bears with Variations

From: The Ultimate Candy Book by Bruce Weinstein

(HarperCollins; October 2000; ISBN: 0688175104; PB)

Cookbook Heaven @ Recipelink.com

These gummy bears are softer than the store-bought variety. And they require a candy mold.

Makes about 3 dozen candies

1 box (1 3/4 ounces) powdered pectin (available in many supermarkets or hardware stores) 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
3/4 cup water 
1 cup light corn syrup 
1 cup granulated sugar 
2 teaspoons lemon extract, or orange extract 
6 to 8 drops yellow or orange food coloring (optional) 
Vegetable oil for coating the molds 
Superfine sugar for coating the candy 
Lightly oil enough candy molds to make 36 medium-size bears. Set them aside. 
Combine the pectin and baking soda in a heavy medium saucepan. Add the water and place the pan over medium heat. Stir well until the pectin is dissolved. The mixture will foam as it heats. Continue to cook, stirring constantly, until the mixture is thick, smooth, and clear, 2 to 3 minutes. Turn off the heat and cover the pan to keep the pectin warm. 
Combine the corn syrup and granulated sugar in another heavy medium saucepan. Place the pan over high heat. Stir until the sugar dissolves and the mixture comes to a boil. 
Clip a candy thermometer to the inside of the pan. Cook, without stirring, until the mixture reaches 260 F (hard ball). Immediately add the pectin mixture and return the syrup to a boil. Boil exactly 1 minute and remove the pan from the heat. 
Add the lemon or orange flavoring, the corresponding food coloring, and mix until thoroughly incorporated. Pour the syrup into the prepared molds and set them aside at room temperature until the candy has cooled and firmed up, about 5 hours. 
While the candies are still in their molds, sprinkle the tops of the candies with superfine sugar. The candy is very sticky and the sugar will allow you to handle the candies and remove them from the molds. Shake off any excess sugar and use your fingers to peel the gummy bears out of the molds. Completely cover each bear with additional superfine sugar. Shake off the excess sugar and store the candies in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 1 week. 
VARIATIONS

GUMMY FRUITS

Use fruit-shaped molds and substitute 2 teaspoons of the corresponding natural or artificial fruit flavors (such as peach, strawberry, raspberry, apple, cassis, coconut, banana, and apricot) for the lemon or orange extract. Change the food coloring accordingly.

LICORICE GUMMY CANDY

Omit the orange or lemon extract and food colorings. Add 2 teaspoons natural or artificial anise flavoring and pour the syrup into plain round molds. If desired, 4 drops of black food coloring can be added.
 SOUR GUMMY CANDY
Add 1/4 teaspoon citric acid to the pan with the sugar and corn syrup.

 SUPER SOUR GUMMY CANDY

Mix 2 teaspoons citric acid with each 1/2 cup superfine sugar used for coating the finished candy.


----------



## kansasgirl

This is a versatile recipe for covering all kinds of candies, nuts, etc.

Chocolate Covered Candies
16 oz Fruit gummies, whole nuts, nonpareil mints, dried fruit, etc)
4 oz Semisweet chocolate, block style, chopped into chunks
12 oz Semisweet chocolate chips
1/4 c Butter 
1 2x3 in piece of paraffin, chopped 

1.Combine the semisweet chocolate chunks, chocolate chips, butter and paraffin in the top of a double boiler. 
2.Place over simmering hot water, and stir until melted. Remove from heat, but keep over the hot water. 
3.Using a wooden pick, dip the candies, fruits, or nuts into the chocolate mixture. Place on a wax paper-lined cookie sheet. Let stand until chocolate is set.


----------



## d-sue

*How do I dip them?*

Thanks for your advice! I plan on buying gummy bears so I guess my big question is how do I go about the covering/dipping process? you mentioned toss, how do I do that?  And what is a wood pick, how does that work?


----------



## SierraCook

I use a toothpick to pick up the uncoated item and dip it in the chocolate.  Push the pick just far enough into the candy to pick it up.  Once you have dipped it in the chocolate, place it on waxed paper and twirl the toothpick to remove.  Use another toothpick dipped in chocolate to cover the hole left by the original toothpick.


----------



## d-sue

Great! Thanks so much.


----------

